# Homemade "Pocket Shot" - a compact and fun shooter!



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I have yet to try the real "Pocket Shot" at some stage, but have found my rapidly homemade version, based on a PET bottle neck and a necked-down latex party balloon, to be quite efficient with 6 mm airsoft pellets: this thing is definitely not a toy, as it does pack enough punch at closer ranges (3 to 6 yards) to penetrate corrugated cardboard.

It is advisable to use safety glasses in case of ricochets or other unexpected surprises: kids need to be warned about the potential dangers.

Using powdered sugar or salt transforms the homemade "Pocket Shot" into a "mini-shotgun" to deal with flies and other pesky insects (preferably outside, it's a bit messy).

Clearly, a classic slingshot will outperform this design in terms of accuracy (and power?) and I have my doubts about the duration of the rubber pouches used on the original "Pocket Shot" in terms of friction with the ammo. Nevertheless, the basic concept of the "Pocket Shot" is good fun.

Have any of you purchased the "Pocket Shot", or made your own versions of one of these?

Enjoy the short video:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

My friends and I used to do this all the time some 30-25 years ago.

For more power, you can use a different kind of "party balloon". Just rinse off the lube under the tap, dry it off and add a little talcum powder. The power difference between a regular balloon and a condom.... Unbelievable!

As an even cheaper, bio degradable alternative for the airsoft pellets, you can use dried green peas. Advisable only for outdoor plinking, because the peas tend to shatter on impact.

Be advised, treat the humble pea shooter with respect! Especially the condom powered version! Being pesky little kids, we used to sometimes annoy neighbors by shooting the dried peas against the windows and hiding in the bushes when they came to check what was making the noise. I remember getting in trouble and having to mow a whole lot of lawns to pay for some windows shortly after we discovered the condoms.... As it turned out, a little dry pea weighing in at barely a gram, would punch a neat little round hole in a window pane at about 10-12 yards....


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

i saw these on the ebay.I thought the audacity of selling a bottle cap and a balloon or a rubber glove finger for $5.5


----------

